# Sikes around sunset



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Anybody gonna be at sikes around sunset? I'm going with a few friends but have little experience with the bridge. Hit me up of anyone's gonna be there. It'd be nice to meet some of you guys. I've learned a lot here but only met one forum member


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

orion3 said:


> Anybody gonna be at sikes around sunset? I'm going with a few friends but have little experience with the bridge. Hit me up of anyone's gonna be there. It'd be nice to meet some of you guys. I've learned a lot here but only met one forum member


 Stay on the gulf breeze side of the bridge. throw out a couple rods on bottom with some fresh menhaden or mullet and then throw some lures to the reds to kill time until your reels start screaming. I recommend using a steel leader on your bottom rigs and fairly heavy tackle if you don't want it destroyed by the local Bull sharks. I might be down there later if you see the blue f250 4x4 with a giant camper on the back then Im around there somewhere. UGLY


----------

